# Theres something about the Internet



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That brings out the Beast in people.

The latest "closed" thread is a fine example. A basic question about helping each other............55 responses and only 2 of them included the "help" we where looking for.

Most of us have been to slot car shows, and for those of you have not, there's a happy go lucky feeling over every one, strangers talk like they been friends for years, acquaintances having hardy hand shakes and occasional hugs. Point is, theres no animosity at all.

We're all better than this guys.

Peace out before I start throwing ice sickers through people.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, would it be outta line to restart the original topic?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The eBay problem seller/buyer thread?

The anonymous nature of the web allows folks to think they can be bolder online than in person. There's also the differences between written and spoken communication that can result in misinterpreting the tone and intent of a post. 

There are plenty of members here that appear to delight in feeding trolls; providing the attention they crave. Post counting and grammar Nazi(ing) putting the feeders right at the troll's level in the food chain. Trolls always go away when ignored. Getting them banned takes too much effort IMHO.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

twolff said:


> The eBay problem seller/buyer thread?
> 
> The anonymous nature of the web allows folks to think they can be bolder online than in person. There's also the differences between written and spoken communication that can result in misinterpreting the tone and intent of a post.
> 
> There are plenty of members here that appear to delight in feeding trolls; providing the attention they crave. Post counting and grammar Nazi(ing) putting the feeders right at the troll's level in the food chain. Trolls always go away when ignored. Getting them banned takes too much effort IMHO.


sounds quite judgmental in of itself.
or am I feeding again?

:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still no answer...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1a6f09360aab286fc342e91c58452bb680885858, 1decofun, 9f0c00e82729884327298843, airking255, al-pink, aquamarineaqua, autohobbyz, barefootmotorcyclist, berkdent, bluefine2012, boosa1421, c_stotts8, carsfbgp, chiefs-speed-shop, dever007, disneyal, fermiecog, firedan240, five76, fortykid, gfys69, hotrodtoyking, hwtoyman, jaebyrdz, jdspeedway, jurassic-parts, kck6, kdm015, kirbystoybox, lisar253, lucasfrancisstudio, miss_mopar, mmw2, model-man, mom-of-twins!, monza2x2, mrtomevans, nobrainr, oldscrzn, panic3, pooh28306, popcultureshop, rak1585, roadracer40, sandy-doll, sdn4321, sellinghubbyscollection, slotrock, slotsafun14, supersmurf6, survey6977, taddwholesale, teajay696969, thomasbenda10, toyman5169, toys2nv, vacoyfen, wbb1978, wenniroaster, zellwood, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Oh my al are all those on the bad deal list. 
It so I gotta start a library of offenders paper. Oh wait it will have to be Hobby offender book.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So, would it be outta line to restart the original topic?


The thread was a valid one, but someone turns the topic on end and it swirls way out of control so we don't get a valid list.

my guys, bobs-slots, cveast001, cytanical, drumkitsmoke, haileycomet2011, jarmgcj56, jesus316cooking, lifelikeslotcars, mmw2, oichigui72, swagg80jeff.
Also kirbystoybox.

What newbies and non regulars don't understand is Bill and Al are like the big brothers of the board and will kick ass when crap comes up. It pissed me off to see the yougling flailing his arms fruitlessly and then have the thread closed. I felt like everyone got punished for what the "new kid" did, thats all.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Is that your short list AL??  I was a Silver Power Seller at one time on fleabay, needless to say, I do not sell on there much anymore. 

Here is my list of deadbeat bidders;00058555, 06jeepwranglersport14, 09jpro09, 262758c530cc6ee8601570, 2manpudge, 4206269p, 4hodsons, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], 69torinocobraman, 909corazon, a18476, ahlmadjones, badcoupe4u, batcollector66, beatbrother, best_man721, big8rack, bigjim918, bilbanan68, blazer2691, bob-zilla, boosa1421, bootserbear, boxing24rules, brant3211, bwsbid, bzqwest, c_glass_404, carfreak101, catachism1, cavemanjack318, cheerios43stp, corvett1972, cusimann, davidi906, dbot5858, dcschafer, driftwoodamerica, duanemillerchevy1, duskazobel, edmalone8492nrl, el_chulo_nj, emrld323, et1957, f-moisan3, firedan240, flight2fuk, flight2lax, flight2nyc, flight2ord, ford1932low, frances921, fritzthereddog76, gforcz1, gitfiddl, glengoldcoin, goodwrench, goodwrenchintimidator3, hd0250, hotrodbods1957, hozzerjack.123, ilkgaming, intheaisles, intrigue3500dohc, jalvles502, jasonmiller, jchytil, joface109, johnjohnjohn1250, jordan2003blue, just-buying, kampir333, kanesjules, kenawink, kid4732, kyleccc, laura45377, liliana_ruiz501, lletang1912, luigecoins, marc4148, masterc027, mikec1685, milwfan1, mmw2, mrafx, mtb68, nicecharger, nintendo-1985, olds2lb, oldvettes, papasdragon, pbxman1, protech2008, psychoco816, purposed4ever, quemazon45, quinnchavez410, rbozzi, redbaron1111, rhinoplumber, richard-lavoie, ridinmyhd, robby_monroe, roboworm2002, rocket-scientist-not, satslot99, scaninfo1, scotmotocross, slimrooster, stocker026, tazman209, theingineer, tiffdave82, tommycash7, toyz4boyzandlittlegirlz2, tycojoe-7, tycojoe10, tycojoe666, vadanma2, viper1421, xmarc89, yobear42, zap265, zzzsaperson

I hope that I do not overwhelm you guys. pig


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Taken from pigs list......................flight2fuk, flight2lax, flight2nyc, flight2ord...................

this guy or guys has bought from me , they always ask for special instructions when shipping. I wonder if its a group of guys that work together?? thankfully I have not had any issues with his/it/they, yet.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Interesting and useful lists - I think fewer people than one might estimate. Our old "friend," and subject of much conversation in past days, boosa...., is on PP's list several times. Turns up like a bad penny or somebody with an established MOA. The handle is the only thing that changes.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Al, how come your on your own list?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Because he's trouble!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*own list*



Bill Hall said:


> Al, how come your on your own list?


LOL, trouble maker named zellwood used one of his alternates to try to intimidate me by making a look alike ID.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I see lots of names here that are on mine... but bob-zilla on Partpigs list? 

If it's our Bobzilla, all I can say is: hmm, maybe these lists can be misleading after all.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

my return to e-bay after a 13 year drought was interesting. I was hot and heavy after Tycopro items, I thought they were rare . I had won 33 auctions from the same seller in one weekend. I payed right away. seller had 2700 positive feed back. it took me 2 months to get my money back from e-bay, never received an e-mail reply or anything. maybe the guy died, not sure. stuff happens. wasn't mad, just dissapointed. had faith that e-bay would return my 500.00, sometimes there are circumstances beyound our control in life. no system is perfect or foolproof. Tom


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*capitalizing on another's name...*



videojimmy said:


> I see lots of names here that are on mine... but bob-zilla on Partpigs list?
> 
> If it's our Bobzilla, all I can say is: hmm, maybe these lists can be misleading after all.


You'll also note an "al-pink" on Our alpink's list.
So I'm guessing it's sellers trying to capitalize on someone else's name and reputation, very misleading wouldn't you say !?


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Now thats funny, I just found my name on partspigs list. I have never not paid for an item I have won, so I believe part of this list is bull___t!!!

I had one incident where a seller out of Florida, whose name I can't remember posted arms for sale listing them as Mean Green arms. When I received them thsy turned out to be stock JL arms.

I had of course already paid for them so my feedback was not positive. His weak explanation was that down in Florida, everybody referred to the JL arms as Mean Greens!?!?!?!

We settled the dispute, and he offered me a couple REAL Mean Green arms as a peace offering. I was able to contact ebay and change the feedback.

But ever since then I have a couple of bozo's that won't accept my bids? I guess you get on this bogus list if you stick up for yourself when someone tries to rip you off?

So I'd like an explanation as to how I got on this worthless list, FOR NOT LETTING MYSELF GET TAKEN ACROSS?????? What a crock!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

madmars. what you describe is exactly what soloracer was about. if he hadn't been insulting in his expression of his opinion that discussion would have had a better outcome. 
I too would like to see if PartsPig has an explanation.
I respect pig, but no one is fault less.
perhaps an outcome of you being redeemed and removed from his list will come about.
I don't think he sells on eBay anymore, but if he changes his outlook towards you, probably others will too.
personally, I enjoy your posts and hold you only in the highest regards for now. I would rather not see this become an issue and hope fruitful conversation can have meaning to all.
if you don't mind sharing, what is your eBay ID?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> I see lots of names here that are on mine... but bob-zilla on Partpigs list?
> 
> If it's our Bobzilla, all I can say is: hmm, maybe these lists can be misleading after all.


being that I still buy occasionally on Epay......
I appreciate this list :thumbsup:

however, see Al Pink's reply about himself being on HIS list... so 2 speak...
this may fall true 2 others that r look-alikes...(???????)...

nobody luvs me....I ain't on nobody's list .... 

Bubba 123 (oh FYI,...I never used "Bubba" in anyway 4 my ebay ID..:freak


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Sure, I've got nothing to hide. I bid under using the moniker of slotcarbuilder. As I don't purchase too often, I only have 208 feedbacks, but I have a 100% rating.

As I mentioned, the outcome of the transaction was positive. The seller however evidently immediately must have tagged me as a problem simply because I did not just roll over and allow myself to be taken advantage of. As a matter of fact, I have made several other purchases from this seller and all have been positive.

His quick trigger finger to tag me however has, as I mentioned prohibited me from bidding on a couple others auctions.

I just find it kind of funny that I am on a list of "dead-beat" bidders!?!?!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I too have stood up for what was right and have been allowed the opportunity not to bid on some ebayers auctions. I have even had an issue with a poster here who sells but he has not posted in this thread.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The al-pink on alpink's list is in Iowa. Same name, different guy. Other than Boosa and his other 2 accounts, I really don't have a list. Sadly, those accounts went through a couple name changes and got left in the dust., I think it's possible he's selling under a new account. Just Golden Deals sure reeks of Boosy-ness. I can't say for sure it's him, and until someone proves my suspicions wrong I'm going to believe it's him.

Also, the bob-zilla that piggy listed is out of WA state.. He's not our beloved Bob... the original one...Zilla


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I just want to thank all of you for reinforcing my belief that I can live without ebay. I can also live without facebook & other social media. I'm happy too.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The al-pink on alpink's list is in Iowa. Same name, different guy. Other than Boosa and his other 2 accounts, I really don't have a list. Sadly, those accounts went through a couple name changes and got left in the dust., I think it's possible he's selling under a new account. Just Golden Deals sure reeks of Boosy-ness. I can't say for sure it's him, and until someone proves my suspicions wrong I'm going to believe it's him.
> 
> Also, the bob-zilla that piggy listed is out of WA state.. He's not our beloved Bob... the original one...Zilla


Jus' I thought .....
we need 2 clarify sound-a-like names (??) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

While I don't do a ton of ebay business I feel I do enough. In all the years I have been buying and selling I have had only one bad seller and it wasn't slot related. I bought a set of headers for my 300-6 that was advertised as never having been run and when I got it, it had been obvious that they not only had been used but they didn't line up with the exhaust ports. When I asked the guy about it he offered no solution and proceeded to tell me off. I left a negative feedback. He then left me one as well and it brought my rating way down because I was still relatively new. 
In the slot world in these parts we have no slot shows and very few brick shops to get stuff so I do shop ebay often. When I post here looking for something I get very little response and have only been successful in a few cases so I feel ebay is a good thing. When I needed Snowmobiles I posted here 1st and I had a choice to buy 1 only. Ebay had 15, all way over budget but they were there at least. I need a TycoPro Chapparal J2 so I posted here 1st with 0 offers. Ebay had a 1/2 dozen. See a pattern? Yes there are crappy people on Ebay and having a list of bad contacts is a great idea but even with those huge lists that is but a small fraction of the currently 44,940 listings on ebay at this time. As for the trouble makers on this site I am happy to say that most of the names on those lists I don't recognize so fortunately I guess they don't stick around too long. 
Bottom line: Love this list and the guys that make it a great place to hang out an I love ebay because without it our hobby would not be anywhere close to the size it is.

Rob 
Mongrel Racing
Thunder Valley Raceway
NASA (Northern Alabama Slotcar Assn)


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I won't post my list here but there are the reasons I block people:

- No pay
- Buyers remorse - you decide after you have won but before I have shipped you don't want the item. I will cancel the transaction no questions asked. But then you are blocked.
- Slow pay with no communication. If you contact me and say you will be slow I'm willing to wait a long time as long as you give me a heads-up.
- Giving crappy unwarranted feedback (has only happened 2-3 times in 2500 or so transactions)
- Blackmail me with an unwarranted request for a partial refund. If I made the mistake I will give you a refund larger than what you ask or 100% of your money back. I had a guy want money back on a tjet junk body lot because some of the bodies were cigarbox. I gave him money back and then he still gave me crappy feedback (llproductions11). This has happened probably 2-3 times.

Any screw-up on my part is my fault, no block. I always try to make it right.

The vast majority of buyers and sellers I have dealt with are fantastic. I've blocked about 25 buyers out of roughly 3000. Less than 1% is pretty good. But I do have a short leash as I don't want to deal with difficult people.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

oldvettes is on that list? I have had perfect transactions with that particular ebayer (had to check my feedback to confirm) and oldvettes has like 6000+ feedback. Seriously, oldvettes on the list????


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

to me love the list, and as far as Ebay, love and hate it. love the selling factor, but hate how everything is so easy to get which I think brought the value down on the hobby. before cars used to be worth more, but prices went down and the economy doesn't help.

love and hate relationship


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Still don't see how anyone can say this is a good list? Any list containing false information, even when some is correct is a worthless list. How is one to determine what part of the list is valid and what part worthless?

Also, if the list includes people that are simply noted for defending themselves when ripped, off or intentionally misled by a seller, then shame on the list builder! It would seem to be promoting a complete lack of integrity and honesty as acceptable virtues of the seller.

As for ebay hurting the hobby by bringing down the value of cars and or parts, if they were falsely inflated by the misconception that they were rare and therefore valuable.....bravo to ebay! Again, the truth that something is maybe not quite as rare as a seller would have you believe is in the end the TRUTH! A possible new member of our little hobby may be quickly soured if and when he purchases what he is told is a rare car only to find its a common item some dishonest seller falsely touted as rare.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

false advertising?
I wonder how many beers a hawker at the baseball game is going to sell with 100% honest advertising shouting out "_Luke warm beer here, Luke warm beer here_"
there is a phrase from a long ago forgotten language that simply says " _Buyer Beware_ ", and it holds true in all walks of life.

opinion
a list of bidders who are no longer allowed to bid on my listings is in my opinion in my best interests and since someone asked to see it, I shared it. 
it is not carved in stone. it is not required that anyone else incorporate any, part or all of it. much as I prefer General Motors Corporation products and my drivers and collectibles reflect that does not minimize the actual worth of any other brand, but I still reserve the right to show my preference.
and I don't read anywhere on this thread or the previous thread about this (now closed because closed minded people couldn't see any other options) subject that anyone said it was a good or recommended list

some of the IDs on my list are sellers who simply charged more than thrice the actual shipping and weren't even wise enough to use a form of tracking (automagically included now days seems) and took me to task, insulted me and left me less than desirable feedback merely for asking.
yes, I don't want those sellers bidding on items I list for sale and that is valid for my purposes.

if there are Hobby Talk members who are low enough to include someones eBay ID on a list posted for public consumption merely for spite, I would question that person's worth and whether they were worthy of inclusion in conversation in future.

and, yes, I have seen some IDs on other's lists that are eBay users I have not had problems with, but that does not in any way minimize the perceived problem the author of the list had/has!

this information is here for those who want to be well advised.
those who do not might just as well not read this thread anymore.
much like Television programming that does not suit my tastes, I have every right to change the channel. complaining about just wastes everyone's time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*answered?*



NTxSlotCars said:


> So, would it be outta line to restart the original topic?


has this answered your question?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*comment?*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Still no answer...


no further comment?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

alpink said:


> has this answered your question?


I was looking for something a little more specific...


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*here is my blocked list*

i have been a power seller for awhile now and have over 5000 transactions here is my blocked list, its just crazy.

01f5777bf57e313b3d6c46a2bf7c7fa8705198954, 092269gac, 0b678053139ffc54c28443574023aab4823557213, 1redcaddy, 2010scooby2010, 20th_st_computers, 3589allan, 402herefishyfishy1, 411ac19ec192dc61ee8867ff43cf1c3d131279954, 6217edward, 718shoes, 815yamile, 8651melissa, a2zbuysell, ahlmadjones1309, aiden17, alcomputerresearch, apseyc, arcangel999, arizona1969, bama1paul, barry_cobra, berkdent, bills_toys, bluefine2012, bramstki, burt5053, buying4power, c_glass_404, calamityjpc, camazar68, carfreak101, cashles, ccrowe3477, ceedog15, cgzeno, challengermaniac, cheerios43stp, chevy5576, cmcd5477, coronaf88, countrycollectors, crisbaybay, customsbythekid, cyo1sweet1, d57funcars, danmcghie, davesboxchevy, days_of_all_access, daytonadave1613, dbak1657, digger23t, dudesurf675463, dwro, fd1pd, firedan240, fixthejeep, fleabaybargans, flyerbill336, fordman410, fortykid, fuzzbee-woodstock, gamecollectorsweden, gbill881, gened2010, gerardo4814, godallmightyiluv, gradedgold, grinch_jenn, gunner7891, icelandic_princess_2011, itchiebrother, jdw14850, jgc-srt8, jimmin65, jjalbert, jo2330_0, johnwalluk, johnzuber, jpbafx, jportugese, jqande142905, jrcor87, justmedan, ken3829, korpuck, kraper25, lynn8777, m-vision, madyda123, maherm007, maidenearthsabbath, mannyinthemix67, martyswheels, mc7175, mdcutting, mears8525, melissa80_5, michelle48, monners69, moparman340sixpack, mp173, musiqone, mynewdodge2000, navyman-2007, nov86, novassman, oliveetvia, onlinegoodsmerchant, painterdarrell, phouse32, piks42955, psicolarry, richard75580, richierich318, rinckfamily, rsa3717032, rshaw1181, rslstore, ru31boss, rustyonlynn, sagafi, santiagoglez13, sds46, sellerrbuyerr99, sharkbite58, skragenbrink, skyrudel, slickslot, slot_car_man, slotcars2thestars, slotcars427, snydleycrunch, someone*will*buy*it, st8rthappy, stangsfourlife, starnes4005, taddwholesale, tallfam5, terronjaikaran, terryhowell0906, the*inseam, thomasbenda10, toaddaddy66, todd_belt, tommybiggunz, ttanlynner, uwantthis6, viel1243, villagesupplies, vmay2004, vsheta, wassabi419, wilsonr8457, wm7734, woody203, wulfgar2k, yango89, ycsushi, yellowchopper3, zainiack, zethxelar, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

"novassman" rules. Truly Seinfeld right there.

And poor "slot_car_man" made the list...I mean, what is a man with a userid like that gonna do when everyone blocks him???

These lists are great. Who knew there would be so much humour in them?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I know novassman personally. he is local to me. regardless of how you read it is is nova SS man.
anyway, I can understand folks having mixed feelings in regard to his product and business acumen. NUFF SAID


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Firedan seems to be on all the lists. Isn't he the guy that will threaten to send someone to beat you up?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Gerome said:


> Firedan seems to be on all the lists. Isn't he the guy that will threaten to send someone to beat you up?


he got a new name now. add it to your block list! 

nascarslotcars

gerome - he is the worse person to deal with. i got in fight with him at slot car show in the past, he is a racist prick. too many stuff to list about this guy. 

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WesJY, but ..... how do you REALLY feel? 

LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WesJY said:


> he got a new name now. add it to your block list!
> 
> nascarslotcars
> 
> Wes


Not to be confused with ntxslotcars...


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

WesJY said:


> he got a new name now. add it to your block list!
> 
> nascarslotcars
> 
> ...


Is this the same jerk that used to also go by cherrios43stp? 

Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Omega said:


> Is this the same jerk that used to also go by cherrios43stp?
> 
> Dave


yep ! his real name is craig corvino.

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Craig Corvino ripped me off once. After I left negative feedback, he told me that he was a cop and threaten to hunt me down and beat me up... and that being a cop assured him that he would get away with it (as if). I think in reality he's a roofing contractor.

Sometime later, I read in the local news feed at work that he got into a domestic beef with his girlfriend and she stabbed him in the arm with a knife. I laughed my head off.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Omega said:


> Is this the same jerk that used to also go by cherrios43stp?
> 
> Dave


got him in my blocked list, what an ass he is.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> Craig Corvino ripped me off once. After I left negative feedback, he told me that he was a cop and threaten to hunt me down and beat me up... and that being a cop assured him that he would get away with it (as if). I think in reality he's a roofing contractor.
> 
> Sometime later, I read in the local news feed at work that he got into a domestic beef with his girlfriend and she stabbed him in the arm with a knife. I laughed my head off.



yep, low- I.Q....Bully type.... "Give ME...or ELSE!!.."
probably suffers from "Munchhausen's Disease" as well.....(How GREAT "I" Art."
"Commander McBragg" cartoon on "Tennessee-Tuxedo" cartoons....
NOW I'm going 2C how old U guys REALLY are... ROFLMAO!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I would like to say a couple things about these lists. First off, many thanks to Bob Woodly for the excellent write up on how you can get on one of these lists. FYI, TMM was placed on my list on another sellers recommendation, probably from the run in that he had with said seller he mentioned, he has been removed from that list. Oldvettes got on my list for purchasing some items and taking nearly 30 days to pay for them, WITHOUT any communication. Nuff said. pig


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bubba 123 said:


> yep, low- I.Q....Bully type.... "Give ME...or ELSE!!.."
> probably suffers from "Munchhausen's Disease" as well.....(How GREAT "I" Art."
> "Commander McBragg" cartoon on "Tennessee-Tuxedo" cartoons....
> NOW I'm going 2C how old U guys REALLY are... ROFLMAO!!!
> ...



In his world he's a king
So says the brag of Mcbragg

Damn I am old,

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Not too sure if I should post in this thread as the other thread I started was closed. I have bought 100's of items and sold 100's of items on Ebay. I've changed my old user id due too it being hacked by an ex wife. :freak:

I only had a few blocks. The main one was due too the first ever negative feedback I received. The other two were buyers that just made things difficult. One gave me a wrong address and then complained it took too long to ship. The other was threatening to give neg feedback unless I give a partial refund. I only offer full refund upon receiving of original item. 

berkdent, bluefine2012, thomasbenda10, taddwholesale,

bluefine2012 is related to taddwholesale. The first one buys items to bid up the taddwholesale items. Easy to see through the feedback. Find it odd it's the same town.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

videojimmy said:


> Craig Corvino ripped me off once. *After I left negative feedback, he told me that he was a cop and threaten to hunt me down and beat me up... *and that being a cop assured him that he would get away with it (as if). I think in reality he's a roofing contractor.
> 
> Sometime later, I read in the local news feed at work that he got into a domestic beef with his girlfriend and she stabbed him in the arm with a knife. I laughed my head off.


That's the guy. Same thing with me. I told him I was 6'4" and 225 and to stop by anytime and chat.


----------

